# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  G-I-İ Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Gençek 
Gerey 
Gök 
Gökalp 
Gökboğa 
Gökbörü* 
Gökbudak 
Gökçe* 
Gökçek 
Gökçen* 
Gökkağan 
Gökmen 
Gökşin* 
Göktaş 
Göktuğ 
Göktupulgan 
Gönder 
Göne 
Görgü 
Görün* 
Guz 
Gülegen* 
Gülemen* 
Gülük 
Gümüştegin 
Gün* 
Günay* 
Gündeş 
Gündoğan 
Gündoğdu* 
Gündoğmuş* 
Gündüz 
Gündüzalp 
Güne 
Günerdi 
Güneren 
Günermiş 
Güneş* 
Günkağan 
Gürbüz* 
Gürçay 
Gürgen 
Gürtürk 
Güvenç 
Güyük 
Güzey* 
I 
Iba 
Idıkut 
Iğrak 
Ila* 
Ilaçın* 
Ilaçınbayluk 
Ilgar 
Ilımga 
Ilkuş 
Imga 
Inakkulu 
Inal 
Inalçık 
Inalçur 
Inalbars 
Inalbayat 
Inalbeğ 
Inalkoç 
Inalöz 
Inalurungu 
Inan 
Inanç* 
Inançalp 
Inançapa 
Inançbeğ 
Inanççı 
Inançu 
Inançualp 
Inançuapa 
Inançubilge 
Inançuçur 
Inançukülüg 
Inançyabgu 
Indı 
Irkıl 
Irmak* 
Isığ* 
Isık* 
Işbara 
Işbarabilge 
Işbaraçıkan 
Işbaratamgan 
Işbaratarkan 
Işbarateriştunga 
Işbarayamtar 
Işığ* 
Işık* 
Itak 
Iyık* 
Iyıktağ* 
Iyış 
Izay 
İ 
İçenbilge 
İdikurt 
İdikut 
İdil* 
İğdir 
İkiçitoyun* 
İkidemir 
İkrek 
İkti 
İlçeke 
İlçiboğa 
İlçikedey 
İlaçmış 
İlaçtı 
İlaldı 
İlaldıbeğ 
İlalmış 
İlbaşı 
İlbasmış 
İlbastı 
İlben 
İlboğa 
İldemir 
İldeniz 
İldoğan 
İlek 
İletmiş 
İletti 
İlgegü* 
İlgir 
İlgirdi 
İlgirmiş 
İlgirtudun 
İlınançı 
İlkağan 
İlkan 
İlkatmış 
İlkattı 
İlkaya 
İlkoca 
İlkuş 
İlkutadmış 
İlli 
İlötüken 
İlteber 
İlteriş 
İltutku 
İltutmuş 
İltuttu 
İltürgük 
İltüzer 
İlyığdı 
İlyığmış 
İmen 
İnç* 
İnçboğa 
İnel 
İnge 
İngeçi 
İnözinençi 
İpiışbara 
İpişat 
İpitulu 
İrçik 
İrik 
İrinç* 
İrinçköl* 
İrkey 
İrkin 
İrnek 
İrtiş* 
İsiyi 
İstemi 
İşboğa 
İşkara 
İtbert 
İteçük 
İterçi 
İtil* 
İyituğrul

----------

